

Microsoft Releases Open Source .NET Core CLR for Windows, Mac and Linux - chris_wot
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingNET2015NETAsOpenSourceNETOnMacAndLinuxAndVisualStudioCommunity.aspx

======
chris_wot
The GitHub repository is at
[https://github.com/dotnet](https://github.com/dotnet) btw.

I was very surprised to see this happen!

